# Firmware update available for Onkyo TX SR805



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Firmware update available for Onkyo TX SR805

Apparently this is a major upgrade and can only be done at an authorized service center (very few around the country) and not by download.
The apparent fixes are faster switching between surround modes and a fix to the DTS Master audio "bomb" problem with some BluRay DVDs that some people have reported and some other minor tweaks.

I have to ship mine to Ontario Canada (halfway across the country) Not sure if I want to do that.

You will have to contact Onkyo for more info.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

If you are brave enuff, joerod at AVS has just received all the latest Main Firmwares for models 605 and up. You just have to send him the the request and state the model of receiver you have and your email and he will send it to you. Read this thread.....

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1013565

and this thread....

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1016297


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, after a bit of trial and error my firmware update went really well. The biggest improvement was the mode switching delay is now gone and it switches between surround modes within about one second of getting the signal.
Onkyo needs to make this firmware easier to install as its not a straight forward process. The DSP update was also very simple and gets rid of the so called DTS master audio "bomb" that some have reported.


----------

